# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  AI program, in collaboration with the person writing novels, Future University Hakodate, Hakodate, Hokkaido, Japan

## Airicist

Future University Hakodate on Wikipedia

Leader - Hitoshi Matsubara

----------


## Airicist

Article "A Japanese AI program just wrote a short novel, and it almost won a literary prize"

by Chloe Olewitz
March 23, 2016

----------

